# Christmas I'll Never Forget



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It started Christmas eve right after dinner at my brother in law I had to hit the bathroom. Well to say the least I started to get sick and it got worse from then on. I spent Christmas eve night in the bathroom and it was coming out both ends







It got so bad I had to go to the Urgent Care on Christmas day. I was badly dehydrated so they gave me a shot in then and rehydrated me gave some pills to help with my upset stomach and sent me on my way. At this point I was feeling better but that was short lived and even the pills didn't help much. Finally I was able to get some sleep, and this evening I was able to keep food down, like Bananas, Chicken soup, applesauce. I can't really can't remembering that sick before and hope I never repeat it.

Nothing worst that being sick with new toys, I might be able play tomorrow







I sure hope everyone here had a better Christmas than I did. The real bummer is we were supose to be camping right now and with all this rain it would have been fun.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bill,
I know the feeling. I wasn't sick, thankfully, but the OB was in the shop until Friday before Christmas and the flood gates opened!! It rained and rained, and now it's cold!! We were supposed to be camping the whole week before Christmas and coming home around the 27th. It was SO pretty for two weeks before, that we could have been at the BEACH!! Oh, well, the OB's safe and tucked in, at home, where she belongs, and all is well with us, which is what really matters. Hope you feel better!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bill,

There is no worse feeling on earth than to be as ill as you were and on Christmas Eve/day to boot








Glad to hear you are doing a bit better...
I've been sick with a bad cold for a week now...it's been getting worse instead of better and frankly I'm really tired of being sick








I know what you mean about the new toys, I haven't gotten to play yet either...

Feel better soon,
Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Bill,

Sorry to here you are under the weather 
Get Well Soon!!!!!!!
So you can go Camping and enjoy it
















willie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bill sorry to hear how sick you are
I know where you are coming from, Its the bad feeling
But even worst it happening on Christmas Eve
Take care of yourself and get better real soon

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bill,

What a bummer!

Hope you're feelingsomewhat better now.

Bright side....it will get better.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you were sick Bill







Glad you are feeling better.

Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry you were so sick!!! Hope you feel better!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Ugh! I hope you're doing better. Did the hospital mention anything about norovirus? We have been having outbreaks here in MT--one really bad one this last spring when nursing home patients went to a buffet style restaurant and then a track team from another town ate there and got it along with a bunch of other patrons--then it just kept spreading--it's highly contagious and everybody who gets it says they've never been that sick before in their lives.









Hopefully you are back and ready to play with your Christmas presents. Take care!

Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hopefully you'll be back on your feet for a nice New Years Eve celebration.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! So sorry to hear that! Hope you're feeling 100% soon!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I'm doing much better and eating real food but nothing to hard to digest. The bad news is now the DW is sick, so I feel bad about getting her sick, just hope I don't give it to my Son too. I guess it is what family's do, share everything.

I hope everyone here has a great healthy sick free New Years.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer man. Hope you all feel better soon. Oh, and tell your BIL that the turkey needs to reach 180 degrees in the fat part of the leg before it comes out of the oven !


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Bummer man. Hope you all feel better soon. Oh, and tell your BIL that the turkey needs to reach 180 degrees in the fat part of the leg before it comes out of the oven !










Thanks Jim, but I didn't have Turkey that night or Day as far as that goes. Had Lasagna and a salad. But the Doc said that it could have been anything that I are in the 24 hours, plus I work at a Hospital so who knows. I;m feeling really good today just tire easy but should be OK to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Bummer man. Hope you all feel better soon. Oh, and tell your BIL that the turkey needs to reach 180 degrees in the fat part of the leg before it comes out of the oven !










Thanks Jim, but I didn't have Turkey that night or Day as far as that goes. Had Lasagna and a salad. But the Doc said that it could have been anything that I are in the 24 hours, plus I work at a Hospital so who knows. I;m feeling really good today just tire easy but should be OK to go back to work tomorrow.
[/quote]

Glad to hear things are getting better for you.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I can relate. I had the flu the Friday before Christmas....thought I was beginning to feel better Friday evening. That was short lived....I ended up in the emergency the next day dehydrated, still queasy and with a serious case of acid reflux. The pain was absolutely horrible, 2 shots of morphine, some kind of stomach "cocktail" as they called it, and one shot of valium and I was still barely able to walk out of the er. They thought I may have ruptured, or torn my esophogas...but I think it was just the acid reflux. I had no idea it could be that painful!

Got to eat soup and crackers for christmas! And tell a few people the rest of their presents would be delivered after christmas as my "last minute run around day" was not possible.


----------

